# Was sollte man in Magdeburg gesehen haben?



## derMichi (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo! 

Ich bin das kommende Wochenende in Magdeburg. Eigentlich wollten wir von da aus ne Radtour bis Hamburg starten. Da ich mir den Arm gebrochen habe und wir die Tickets nicht zurückgeben können besuchen wir jetzt nur Magdeburg    Irgendwas muss das Städtchen doch zu bieten haben. Wer hat Tipps?


----------



## mr_Triple-U (12. Juli 2005)

geht zu de dirts!!!!!!!!!! die locals sind so gut wie jeden tag da und zeigen schon ordentliche sachen!
wegbeschreibeung: hinterausgang vom hbf nehmen an der straße nach links. nach 500m oder so macht die straße n rechts knick und nochn paar meter weiter is ne abzweigung nach links. von da asu sieht man den dirt-park schon. absolut sehenswert! am besten sleber fahrn, aber das geht ja wohl jetz nich. gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (13. Juli 2005)

Ich zerbreche mir schon den ganzen Tag den Kopf, aber mir fällt verdammt nochmal nichts ein. Meine Frau kommt aus Magdeburg, daher muß ich manchmal dort hin um die buckelige Verwandtschaft dort zu besuchen. In der Umgebung haben die Magdeburger ganz ordentliche Badeseen und Parkanlagen. Bei dem Wetter wohl das Beste was man machen kann. Es gibt auch eine tolle Pferderennbahn, ist aber unwahrscheinlich das gerade an diesem WE was los ist. Vielleicht noch das Schiffshebewerk und eine neue Schleuse, wer ein bißchen technikverliebt ist ( sind wir Biker ja irgendwie alle  ). Ich bin aber immer wieder froh, wenn ich wieder nach Hause Richtung Braunschweig fahren kann  

viel Spaß in MD


----------



## derMichi (14. Juli 2005)

Na toll. Das wird ja spannend    Ich denke mal wir werden uns damit begnügen ein bisserl zu shoppen, abends nett was essen zu gehen (anständige Restaurants scheinen die ja zu haben), die Ausstellung von S. Dali zu besuchen und dann am nächsten Morgen einfach nochwas durch die Stadt zu latschen


----------

